# Flat Press vs Clamshell vs swing away



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thinking of buying a mighty press 15 x 15. Does anyone know how wide this press
opens to keep heat from your hands ? Or would a swing away be better ?

What kind of advantage would a clamshell press give ?

Are some presses better at even heat than others ?

Any input from actual owners of these machines would be appreciated.

Please, no dealer replies.

Thanks alot people !


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Don, check out these thread for great descriptions and experiences with the different types of presses:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4818

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=872



> Please, no dealer replies.


Be careful what you wish for there...some of the "dealers" on the forum offer some great, in depth information that can help you in your research  

We already have a "no self promotion - no advertising in the threads" rule, so that you'll be safe from being bombarded with people trying to sell you stuff


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> Thinking of buying a mighty press 15 x 15. Does anyone know how wide this press
> opens to keep heat from your hands ?


 50 degree opening 


> Please, no dealer replies.


 Please forgive me, I couldn't resist


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Please forgive me, I couldn't resist


Case in point  Josh is a wealth of information on all things heat press related and won't try to sell you anything in his responses.

Sure he's got stuff for sale (most of us do ), but he doesn't promote it in his posts and is one of the most helpful folks in the forum (there are many )

Either way, if you still have questions after reading the posts I linked to, feel free to ask and I'm sure someone here with experience will share some information.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i love the swing away, no heat on your face or arms at all. Great for a beginner b/c it will take some time lining up the shirt and transfer, also great once you start pressing quite a few tees at once. I highly recommend the swing arm, for the extra money, it is well worth it.


----------

